
Bookkeeper for brilliant entrepreneur and exacting freelancer - easybook_io
https://easybook.io/
======
philiphodgen
Pop up window on my phone blocks my view. No I don't want to chat. I want to
see what your product is.

Website designers must have a gear loose. Grrrr. Pop ups of any kind are anti-
customer.

